# Neu Neu Neu !! Mantikor Exorzist Limited Edition !! Neu Neu Neu !!



## mein-angelshop24.de (25. März 2011)

*Mantikor Exorzist Limited Edition 2011*
 
_Die ULTIMATIVE WALLERRUTE_

Länge: 3,20m
WG: 420gr.

Endlich DA!!

Auf 500 Stück limitierte, veredelte  Upgrade-Version unserer extrem erfolgreichen Exorzist Rute. Durch die  Doublehelix aus HM-Carbon Roving und der zum Einsatz kommenden  ultrahochmodulen Kohlefasergewebematten in Luftfahrtqualität...

- Limitiert auf 500 Stück mit  gravierter, fortlaufender Seriennummer
- Ultra HM-Carbonblank mit Doublehelix Carbon Ring
- matschwarz eloxierter Vollaluminium Triangle Schraubrollenhalter
- original Fuji Siliziumcarbid Beringung
- hochbelastbares makromolekulares Elastomer Griffmaterial
- hochbelastbarer makroolekularer Elastomer Abschlussknauf


*nur bei uns 289,95 €
*hier klicken...*
http://www.mein-angelshop24.de/steckruten/waller/mantikor/mantikor-exorzist-limited-edition.html
*


----------

